# RTA Car Inspection times - 'HELP' from AD



## MelbGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello all!

I live in Abu Dhabi (don't hold it against me) and have purchased a car that is registered in Dubai and need to get an inspection done tomorrow.

I pretty much have a handle on the process, but I can't for the life of me get any information regarding the Ramadan timing for inspection times at the RTA/EPPCO centres

Do any of you fine folk know?

The number I have via the EPPCO site, for the inspection centre next to Emirates Mall is not answering...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## MelbGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

*DON'T Panic!!! Crisis averted*

Have managed to get through..

For those in the same predicaent -
Ramadan inspection times are 
8am - 1.30pm
Then open again at 8pm to 10.

Morning was suggested as the better time though.

Glad I stumbled on this site - might hang out in the lounge from time to time!







MelbGuy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I live in Abu Dhabi (don't hold it against me) and have purchased a car that is registered in Dubai and need to get an inspection done tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------

